# Alle Chaos Städte Rang 2…… Achtung Heulthread



## Ringsel (25. September 2008)

> WAAAGH!!!
> 
> The forces of Destruction have proven victorious in the Road to WAR and to the victors go the spoils!
> 
> ...




Wird ja immer besser, als ob es nicht reicht das Order Zahlenmäßig  unterlegen ist. Jetzt wurden alle Chaos Städte auf Stufe 2 angehoben, jeder bekommt ein Bonus Titel und Order kann sich mit der scheiß Rang 1 Stadt rumärgern….. Gildenhaus ab Rang 2 und so… Kann Order überhaupt Rang 2 erreichen oder ist es wieder Destro only?

Browsergame ohne Beschränkung…. 1 Order auf 10 Destros…. Chancengleichheit für alle…. Welche Seite farmt mehr gold… Am besten nur noch Destro Chars erlauben wenn man neu Anfängt….

Sorry aber sowas is größte Scheiße


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2008)

War abzusehen. Wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## elisia (25. September 2008)

Ringsel schrieb:


> Wird ja immer besser, als ob es nicht reicht das Order Zahlenmäßig  unterlegen ist. Jetzt wurden alle Chaos Städte auf Stufe 2 angehoben, jeder bekommt ein Bonus Titel und Order kann sich mit der scheiß Rang 1 Stadt rumärgern….. Gildenhaus ab Rang 2 und so… Kann Order überhaupt Rang 2 erreichen oder ist es wieder Destro only?
> 
> Browsergame ohne Beschränkung…. 1 Order auf 10 Destros…. Chancengleichheit für alle…. Welche Seite farmt mehr gold… Am besten nur noch Destro Chars erlauben wenn man neu Anfängt….
> 
> Sorry aber sowas is größte Scheiße





mimimi  mi  mimimii  mimimi hmm mi !


----------



## Ringsel (25. September 2008)

Wetten das bei allen Order Städten der Rufbonus abgeschaltet ist damit Destro ihren "Sieg" genießen kann..... so in 2-3 monaten können wir dan zum ersten mal das Gildenhaus betreten.


----------



## Sledge Hammer (25. September 2008)

Naja hast mal nachgeschaut ob das auf deinem so ist?
Auf Carroburg und Averland ist noch Rang 1.

Woher stammt bitte dein Zitat?


----------



## Sharymir (25. September 2008)

Ringsel schrieb:


> Wird ja immer besser, als ob es nicht reicht das Order Zahlenmäßig  unterlegen ist. Jetzt wurden alle Chaos Städte auf Stufe 2 angehoben, jeder bekommt ein Bonus Titel und Order kann sich mit der scheiß Rang 1 Stadt rumärgern….. Gildenhaus ab Rang 2 und so… Kann Order überhaupt Rang 2 erreichen oder ist es wieder Destro only?
> 
> Browsergame ohne Beschränkung…. 1 Order auf 10 Destros…. Chancengleichheit für alle…. Welche Seite farmt mehr gold… Am besten nur noch Destro Chars erlauben wenn man neu Anfängt….
> 
> Sorry aber sowas is größte Scheiße




Das ganze Game ist crap.Die Balance für den Allerwertesten...die Performance zum erbrechen.....der Packungsaufdruck von wegen Mindestanfordung etc die dreiseste Lüge ever....und schaut man sich Serverstabilität,Spielbarkeit etc an fehlen einem die Worte...mir zumindest.


PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!


48,- die mir wieder mal gezeigt haben das ich beim nächsten Game auf eine Trial warte bevor ich Geld zum Fenster rauswerfe.




Mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Ding Dong, das ist auf der US Seite und hat mit unseren EU Servern nix zu tun, Ding Dong
Da hats eben die Zerstörung schon geschafft die Stadt auf Rang 2 zu bringen... nix ungewöhnliches...
Ich weiß auch nicht wo du meckern willst? Da steht nicht das Mythic, dass einfach so aus Jux getan hat...
Die Spieler dort werden sich wohl eben um die Stadt gekümmert haben!

Erst, wenn auf der GOA Seite ähnliches steht darfst du heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (25. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. September 2008)

Das Zitat sieht mir nach Road zu War aus, das war das Browsergame zu Warhammer in den USA, also wird das warscheinlich die Server da betreffen.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das ganze Game ist crap.Die Balance für den Allerwertesten...die Performance zum erbrechen.....der Packungsaufdruck von wegen Mindestanfordung etc die dreiseste Lüge ever....und schaut man sich Serverstabilität,Spielbarkeit etc an fehlen einem die Worte...mir zumindest.
> 
> PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!
> Mfg



Die oberen Teile lassen wir mal aus dafür ist Goa zuständig das sich das ändert, aber was ist den am Balancing so schlecht? Und wieso macht PvP noch weniger Sinn als in WoW, erklär uns das und wir können helfen, vll bist du ja auch einem Irtumm aufgesessen, selbst wenn es der war das dir das Spiel gefallen könnte.


----------



## Dwarim (25. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das ganze Game ist crap.Die Balance für den Allerwertesten...die Performance zum erbrechen.....der Packungsaufdruck von wegen Mindestanfordung etc die dreiseste Lüge ever....und schaut man sich Serverstabilität,Spielbarkeit etc an fehlen einem die Worte...mir zumindest.
> 
> 
> PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!
> ...




seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werd wieder zu hdro gehen, war is einfach nich mein ding


----------



## glockenturm11 (25. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derloki (25. September 2008)

also auf helmgart wurde heute auch usnere stadt rang2. dazu gab es einen buff, der eine stunde lang 2% auf exp, renown, gold und noch etwas gab. ganz nett nur bin ich etwa 2minuten später nach langem kampf gefallen :/ 
aber auch ich fände es komisch, wenn städte nur dadurch aufsteigen können und nicht durch das verhalten, der spieler auf dem server!

und zu dem war ist scheise gelaber - ich fidne geil und werde weiter spielen, die gründe müssen wir ja nicht hier besprechen!


----------



## Thidus (25. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das ganze Game ist crap.Die Balance für den Allerwertesten...die Performance zum erbrechen.....der Packungsaufdruck von wegen Mindestanfordung etc die dreiseste Lüge ever....und schaut man sich Serverstabilität,Spielbarkeit etc an fehlen einem die Worte...mir zumindest.
> 
> 
> PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!
> ...



husch husch raus aus unserem forum! kritik schön und gut aber die kann man äußern ohne zu provozieren.aber da du sagst das pvp 0 sinn hat zeigt es schon das du über das start gebiet nicht hinaus gekommen bist und dich 0 mit dem rvr system beschäftigt hast,was widerrum des geheule das es keine balance gibt erklärt,hm peformance ist mies?vll liegts auch an deinem schlechten rechner,was deine aufregung über die ach so gelogenen mindestanforderungen erklärt.
also lasse mich zusammen fassen,du hast 2 minuten gespielt,einen rechner der ungenügend ist und dich kein stück mit der spiel mechanik und dem rvr system beschäftigt.....tjo...DA fehlen MIR die worte....demnach dürfte dein gewhine die wenigsten interessieren,also schleich dich


----------



## Zenek (25. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das ganze Game ist crap.Die Balance für den Allerwertesten...die Performance zum erbrechen.....der Packungsaufdruck von wegen Mindestanfordung etc die dreiseste Lüge ever....und schaut man sich Serverstabilität,Spielbarkeit etc an fehlen einem die Worte...mir zumindest.
> 
> 
> PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!
> ...




Jo das hatte ich auch.
Der einzige Unterschied war das es bei HdRO war.
Die Trial hat mich nicht gepackt und ich hab es gelassen zu kaufen.

Aber das was du da schreibst ist nur nen selfown.
Wenn man keine Argumente hat dann soll man das flamen lassen.
Nicht jedem macht jedes Spiel Spaß obwohl es ein Solides Spiel ist.

Fährt man nun einen BMW oder einen Mercedes ist im Endeffekt Geschmacksache oder kauft man sich doch nen Lexus . . .
Also geh zu WoW zurück hab deinen Spaß, benutz andere Threads nicht dazu nur unsinnig zu flamen oder geh zu HdRO zurück und sei dort Glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (25. September 2008)

Seiner Signatur zu urteilen spielt er HdRO^^


----------



## HGVermillion (25. September 2008)

Monkey.D schrieb:


> Seiner Signatur zu urteilen spielt er HdRO^^


Ein HdRO Flamer? das hätte ich nicht erwartet, naja schwarze Schafe gibts überall, wenn man flamet soll man doch bitte mit Argumenten kommen.


----------



## Beutelratte (25. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> husch husch raus aus unserem forum! kritik schön und gut aber die kann man äußern ohne zu provozieren.aber da du sagst das pvp 0 sinn hat zeigt es schon das du über das start gebiet nicht hinaus gekommen bist und dich 0 mit dem rvr system beschäftigt hast,was widerrum des geheule das es keine balance gibt erklärt,hm peformance ist mies?vll liegts auch an deinem schlechten rechner,was deine aufregung über die ach so gelogenen mindestanforderungen erklärt.
> also lasse mich zusammen fassen,du hast 2 minuten gespielt,einen rechner der ungenügend ist und dich kein stück mit der spiel mechanik und dem rvr system beschäftigt.....tjo...DA fehlen MIR die worte....demnach dürfte dein gewhine die wenigsten interessieren,also schleich dich




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (25. September 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Recht hat er, ab Tier 2 macht RvR einfach nur Bock - auch wenn unsere versuchte Burgeroberung leider nicht geklappt hat auf Middenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciferdius (25. September 2008)

Der Sig nach hat er in hdro auch schon viel erreicht^^
LvL 12^^
Naha, das war ich am ersten tag dort auch schon
Aber ich versteh das geflame über performance eh ned so richtig.
Ich hab auch ned den besten PC, aber ich kann es flüssig spielen, und das mit ner guten auflösung.
Find das Spiel is soweit recht solide kost.

Und warum manche leute immer versuchen müssen was mies zu machen, peil ich eh ned.
Klar, es gibt wow fanboys, hdro fanboys, hey, die gibet auch von UO, EQ, Vanguard, usw usw usw.
Und muss man nur weil man selber nen anders mmo gut findet gleich andere so schlecht machen ? Ich find WoW auch super, es hat zwar ecken und kanten die ich ned mag, aber was solls. Man kann es ja ned allen recht machen.
Genauso siehts mit hdro und WAR aus.
Im moment spiel ich gern WAR, weils einfach was neues ist. Endlich mal wieder beim questen und rumreisen, son aha effekt, mal wieder was neues zu sehen *3 Jahre wow*.
Und wenn das in WAR weiter so toll is, wie der anfang bisher war, bin ja erst lvl 11, dann können das wieder 3 jahre werden^^


----------



## Thorad (25. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> husch husch raus aus unserem forum! kritik schön und gut aber die kann man äußern ohne zu provozieren.aber da du sagst das pvp 0 sinn hat zeigt es schon das du über das start gebiet nicht hinaus gekommen bist und dich 0 mit dem rvr system beschäftigt hast,was widerrum des geheule das es keine balance gibt erklärt,hm peformance ist mies?vll liegts auch an deinem schlechten rechner,was deine aufregung über die ach so gelogenen mindestanforderungen erklärt.
> also lasse mich zusammen fassen,du hast 2 minuten gespielt,einen rechner der ungenügend ist und dich kein stück mit der spiel mechanik und dem rvr system beschäftigt.....tjo...DA fehlen MIR die worte....demnach dürfte dein gewhine die wenigsten interessieren,also schleich dich




Nihahaha 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. September 2008)

elisia schrieb:


> mimimi  mi  mimimii  mimimi hmm mi !



Bock auf ne Verwarnung?


----------



## Sharymir (26. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> husch husch raus aus unserem forum! kritik schön und gut aber die kann man äußern ohne zu provozieren.aber da du sagst das pvp 0 sinn hat zeigt es schon das du über das start gebiet nicht hinaus gekommen bist und dich 0 mit dem rvr system beschäftigt hast,was widerrum des geheule das es keine balance gibt erklärt,hm peformance ist mies?vll liegts auch an deinem schlechten rechner,was deine aufregung über die ach so gelogenen mindestanforderungen erklärt.
> also lasse mich zusammen fassen,du hast 2 minuten gespielt,einen rechner der ungenügend ist und dich kein stück mit der spiel mechanik und dem rvr system beschäftigt.....tjo...DA fehlen MIR die worte....demnach dürfte dein gewhine die wenigsten interessieren,also schleich dich



ganz kurz und bündig...der einzige der hier provoziert bist du!deine ausdrucksweise,den Ton den du anschlägst zwingt mich dich auf ignore zu setzen.du hast einfach zu wenig niveau und bist absolut uncool...glaubs mir.


zu den restlichen Posts hier:

Ich bin lvl 42 in  hrdo...aber natürlich ändere ich alle nase lang meine sig weil son paar blitzmerker hier aufgrund meiner sig meinen ich sei auf dem lvl in der Sig stehen geblieben.

ich hab 2 PC's zu hause,ja kann ich mir gerade so leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einer davon ist bis auf den Ram (2 GB sinds und nicht EINER) und der CPU den Mindestanforderungen entsprechend.Unspielbar auf niedrigsten Details alles abgeschaltet...kein Mob im Screen kein Spieler und trotzdem Standbilder.Schade das man den Herrsteller für solch betrügerische Angaben rechtlich nicht belangen kann.

Eigenartigerweise läuft dieser PC aber auf niedrigsten Details bei HdRO,die auf der Einstellung aber IMMER NOCH Anspruchsvoller als Warhammer ist,absolut Flüssig!


PvP ist deshalb witzlos...zum levln okay...sauperformance in dem Scenario...im RvR laufen in Kapitel 2 LvL 21 Zerstörung rum (wie war das noch mit dem Huhn....von wegen fairness???)...und ÜBERall MASSIV Zerstörungsüberschuss....als Ordnungsspieler (ja ich liebe Zwerge und?) ist man fast überall hoffnungslos unterlegen.



Die Berufe...2 stück?wohl eher ein schlechter witz oder?und wenn ich dann bedenke das noch Klassen und Städte fehlen...wenn ich seh wie müllig die Performance ist tut sich mir der Verdacht auf - "DAS PRODUKT MUSSTE AUF DEN MARKT!" unfertig,unausgegoren...nicht mal halbgar...hauptsache der "Rubel" rollt.




WoW hatte macken ohne Ende(hat es zum Teil immer noch)...HdRO...usw usf.Aber solch Schlunz wie die Hammer War Performance mit solch Billig Grafik im Vergleich dazu...das haut dem fass den Boden aus.


*UND* ich hab jetzt fast 20 jahre Warhammer Tabletop hinter mir...ich bin ein echter Fan davon.....und im Gegensatz zu dem meisten "jungen Gemüse" hier hab ich mich schon damit abgegeben als die meisten noch nicht mal wussten worums dabei geht.


Die PC Umsetzung ist so wie sie im Moment ist eine Freschheit.




Lustig aber finde ich die ganzen Flames hier a la "Geh wieder WoW spielen" etc...zeigt mir doch nur allzu deutlich wo die meisten hier her kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sollte ich nun endlich wieder mein WoW Account aufmachen.Schätze mal das viele der Wannebes und Supercoolies  wie der oben zitierte nach War abgewandert sind.....




Achso.....und nein ich hab mich nicht über die Tonnen von Bugs...dem miesen Chat usw aufegeregt....das haben die anderen Produkte auch zu Anfang nicht besser hinbekommen.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (26. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bock auf ne Verwarnung?



Bock auf ne Verwarnung? Du bist ja ein lustiger Mod.


----------



## darkwowpg (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> ganz kurz und bündig...der einzige der hier provoziert bist du!deine ausdrucksweise,den Ton den du anschlägst zwingt mich dich auf ignore zu setzen.du hast einfach zu wenig niveau und bist absolut uncool...glaubs mir.
> 
> 
> zu den restlichen Posts hier:
> ...





wenns auch etwas hart klingt.. unrecht hat er nicht


----------



## Draco1985 (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> einer davon ist bis auf den Ram (2 GB sinds und nicht EINER) und der CPU den Mindestanforderungen entsprechend.Unspielbar auf niedrigsten Details alles abgeschaltet...kein Mob im Screen kein Spieler und trotzdem Standbilder.Schade das man den Herrsteller für solch betrügerische Angaben rechtlich nicht belangen kann.



Wie viele Spiele hast du denn schon gespielt? Die Mindestanforderungen sind IMMER für den Allerwertesten, das ist nunmal so. Wer sich daran orientiert ist selbst Schuld, ist ja nicht so als wär das erst seit gestern bekannt.



> Die Berufe...2 stück?wohl eher ein schlechter witz oder?



Hättest du dich informiert wäre dir klar gewesen, dass WAR das Crafting ziemlich außen vor lassen wird. Man mag davon halten was man will, aber den Termin zum künstlich drüber aufregen hast du um knapp ein halbes Jahr verpasst.



> Lustig aber finde ich die ganzen Flames hier a la "Geh wieder WoW spielen" etc...zeigt mir doch nur allzu deutlich wo die meisten hier her kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, die sind nämlich genau wegen Leuten wie dir (sprich Flamern ohne Argumente dahinter) dort weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (26. September 2008)

Du findest dass er teilweise recht hat? Sry, aber selten sowas lächerliches gelesen.

Er is ja der große Superfan von Warhammer usw usw.. blablabla

Meine Güte, was verlangt ihr denn? Das Spiel läuft auf meinem Rechner (komplett 600 Euro gekostet) auf 1650 x 1050 mit allen Details und allem was geht absolut flüssig, auch im RvR und Scenarios. 

Meine Güte, haste schonmal in WoW PvP gemacht? Haste dich da mit 61 auch aufgeregt dass dich 70er in Alterac umgehauen haben? Das T2 is eben von Stufe 12-21... was willste denn? Scenarios für jede Stufe? Sry, aber man findet immer nen Schwachsinn den man Bemängeln kann. Level auf 21 und geh ins Scenario, dann kannst auch du (vielleicht) rocken.

Aja, wer sich ein Spiel kauft und gerade mal die Mindestanforderungen hat, teilweise ja drunter wie du schreibst, braucht sich ned zu wundern dass es so gut wie ned läuft. Und Vergleiche mit anderen Spielen sind genauso sinnvoll wie Haare am Rücken.

Wie dem auch sei. Geh einfach wieder zurück zu HdRO oder wo du auch herkommst und mecker da schön weiter. Mir macht das Spiel extrem Spass. 
Und bitte jetzt ned mit WAR-Fanboy kontern, das bin ich ned..  nur mach ich ned alles schlecht nur weil ich im RvR mal ordentlich verhauen wurde und es jetzt am gesamten Spiel rauslassen muss.

Ziemlich ätzend dass man alle Meinungen respektieren sollte.


----------



## Long_Wolf (26. September 2008)

Also mein Rechner ist mit Sicherheit nicht der tollste 

Athlon 64 Dual Core 4600

2,4 Gigahertz

2 Gigabyte Ram, und ich kann Szenarios flüssig spielen...

Was das Huhn anging, dabei handelt es sich um PVE Einstellungen NICHT um Szenarios ! 


Szenarios sind an die Tiers gebunden, da empfehle ich einen Blick ins Handbuch ..

Tier 1 Level 1 bis 11

Tier 2 Level 11 bis Level 21

Tier 3 Level 20 bis Level 31

Tier 4 Level 30 bis 40

Wie du sehen kannst ist das was du als "unfair" empfindest durchaus gewollt...

Und daran das weniger Leute Ordnung als Chaos spielen kann Mythic oder in unserem Falle GOA nix ändern. Schliesslich entscheidet jeder Spieler selbst welche Chars er/sie erstellt.

Was die Berufe angeht, das Wort zum Sonntag : 
Wenn man mit Berufen Waffen/Rüstungen/Schmuck herstellen kann MÜSSEN die besser sein  als Sachen die man finden kann bzw besser als die meisten Sachen die man finden kann, sonst ist der Beruf überflüssig. Andersrum gilt aber auch : Wozu Drops benutzen wenn die Sachen vom Handwerker besser sind ?

Ergo wurden nur Berufe eingefügt die NICHT mit Drops konkurrieren.

Gestrichene Klassen : Die Klassen wurden in der BETA gestrichen, mit langer und breiter Angabe der Gründe.  Gleiches gilt für die Städte.

Und die Städte werden nachgereicht. Was also willst du uns nun sagen ?


----------



## darkwowpg (26. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Du findest dass er teilweise recht hat? Sry, aber selten sowas lächerliches gelesen.
> 
> Er is ja der große Superfan von Warhammer usw usw.. blablabla
> 
> ...



noch so ein war fanboy der nen bug nichtmal dann sieht wenn der genau vor seiner nase ist


----------



## Sharymir (26. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wie viele Spiele hast du denn schon gespielt? Die Mindestanforderungen sind IMMER für den Allerwertesten, das ist nunmal so. Wer sich daran orientiert ist selbst Schuld, ist ja nicht so als wär das erst seit gestern bekannt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na ja..zu HdRO release und auch zum WoW Release stimmten die Verpackungsangaben bezüglich der Anforderungen.Man konnte PROBLEMLOS spielen...sieht man von Serverdowns etc ab und das es zB in Ironforge laggte bei vielen Spielern...aber eben nicht ÜBERALL a la Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


Und ich flame ohne Angabe von Gründe?....Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl du lisst nicht alles oder verstehst den Sinn nicht,oder?Und wenn dem so ist wie ich vermute ist mir auch klar warum Du bei WoW weg bist...

Ich äussere mich nun mal nicht zu deutlich dazu auch wenn du das vermutlich nicht so recht verstehst...aber das wär weit unter meinem Niveau da näher darauf einzugehen.


Typen wie Dich schätze ich so ein...erst ne Nachtelfe gemacht.,..sieht ja so geil aus...irgendwann dann zur Horde weil ALLE Ally (nur Du natürlich nicht,du bist Imba!) sind ja zu blöde zum Pvpen.Bei Horde dann festgestellt das es auch nicht anders ist als bei den Ally....aber jetzt! ...jetzt gehörst du endlich zur Elite!Wer zockt schon WoW?Nur kinder und Möchtegern...du bist natürlich keiner...und vor allem hast DU natürlich auch nie was dafür übrig gehabt...du bist Hardcore denn DU zockst Warhammer!Eben ein echter PvPler..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich finds richtig belustigend wie manche "ihr Fähnchen in den Wind halten"....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




So ich bin Müde und hab nun echt kein Bock mehr auf solch unsachlichen Käse zu antworten...


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (26. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Vergleiche mit anderen Spielen sind genauso sinnvoll wie Haare am Rücken.



Ich hab das "Und" mal rauseditiert, denn man fängt Sätze nicht damit an. Ich muss Dich da leider korrigieren, denn Rückenbehaarung hat durchaus Sinn und Zweck, auch wenn ich das jetzt nicht weiter erörtern möchte, aber wirf mal google an, dann findest Du es raus. Demnzufolge hat der Vergleich mit einem anderen Spiel in diesem Zusammenhang durchaus eine Existenzberechtiung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (26. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> noch so ein war fanboy der nen bug nichtmal dann sieht wenn der genau vor seiner nase ist



Hehe, da merkt man direkt wie du meinen Beitrag gelesen hast. Wenn man nix zu sagen hat einfach mal...

Is ja ned so dass ich darkWOWpg heissen würd. Also geh wieder ins WoW Forum zurück, da kannste Leute mit deinem geistigen Niveau treffen.

@Bolzenklopfer

Ja, die Haare am Rücken haben scho Sinn, ich wollt auch eigentlich Haare am Hintern schreiben, konnte mich dann aber noch beherrschen! :-P

"Na ja..zu HdRO release und auch zum WoW Release stimmten die Verpackungsangaben bezüglich der Anforderungen.Man konnte PROBLEMLOS spielen...sieht man von Serverdowns etc ab und das es zB in Ironforge laggte bei vielen Spielern...aber eben nicht ÜBERALL a la Warhammer ..."

Hm.. komisch. Solche 10 Sekunden Lags wie in WoW hatte ich in War bis jetzt keinen einzigen. Du musst neben nem ziemlich schlechten PC auch noch nen ziemlich schlechten Internetanbieter haben. Ich empfehle dir nen Euro mehr für Fastpath auszugeben wenn das bei dir verfügbar ist.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (26. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Hehe, da merkt man direkt wie du meinen Beitrag gelesen hast. Wenn man nix zu sagen hat einfach mal...
> 
> @Bolzenklopfer
> 
> Ja, die Haare am Rücken haben scho Sinn, ich wollt auch eigentlich Haare am Hintern schreiben, konnte mich dann aber noch beherrschen! :-P




Hehe, auch die haben ihren Zweck, aber ich rasier sie gewöhnlich auch lieber weg =D


----------



## Thidus (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> ganz kurz und bündig...der einzige der hier provoziert bist du!deine ausdrucksweise,den Ton den du anschlägst zwingt mich dich auf ignore zu setzen.du hast einfach zu wenig niveau und bist absolut uncool...glaubs mir.



Gott sei dank hat mir der liebe Gott Hirn geschenkt,sonst würd ich glatt auf die Idee kommen dich noch weiterhin ernst zu nehmen.

Du hast dich in diesem Thread lächerlicher gemacht als wir ganzen "Warhammer Fanboys" es jemals könnten.

und wie ich dich einschätze wirst du dem Publikum noch ein paar Zugaben bieten.

Vielen dank für die Arbeitsersparnis!


achja und bitte setz mich auf ignore,damit du durch meinen Namen immer an diesen Tag erinnert wirst andem du in diesem Forum dein Gesicht verloren hast.


Gute Nacht meine lieben Warhammer Fanboy Brüder und Schwestern xD =)


----------



## darkwowpg (26. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Hehe, da merkt man direkt wie du meinen Beitrag gelesen hast. Wenn man nix zu sagen hat einfach mal...
> 
> Is ja ned so dass ich darkWOWpg heissen würd. Also geh wieder ins WoW Forum zurück, da kannste Leute mit deinem geistigen Niveau treffen.
> 
> ...



sry hab mich vertan ich meinte doch typischer wow fanboy
edit: das mit wow im namen ist schon uhralt die anmeldugn bei buffed war noch 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bernstor (26. September 2008)

elisia schrieb:


> mimimi  mi  mimimii  mimimi hmm mi !



Der Beitrag oben in Kombination mit diesem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild, wäre optimal für den hier zu lesenden und höchst spannenden Thread.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkwowpg (26. September 2008)

Bernstor schrieb:


> Der Beitrag oben in Kombination mit diesem
> 
> 
> 
> ...




noch so ein kacknoob ;D


----------



## lordnicon (26. September 2008)

au junge ,diese zänkereien sind doch nun echt nich nötig.

aber um auch mal was abzusondern, bin auch seit 94  warhammer fan und ich sag mal mit nem minimal rechner würd mir das auch keinen spass machen.


----------



## mejestran (26. September 2008)

DAS ORDNUNG UNTERLEGEN ist ist aber net über all so, bei uns auf Erengrad ist das alles Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also... mich störts nicht.


----------



## Clubmaster (26. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> wenns auch etwas hart klingt.. unrecht hat er nicht



Ach ja? Er beruteilt hier ein Spiel, das er wegen seiner Uraltmöhre erklärterrmaßen überhaupt nicht gespielt hat, labert was von Serverinstabilität während er nichtmal zwischen Lag und schlechter Performance unterscheiden kann. Er denkt tatsächlich die Städteaufwertung wäre ein Buff von Mythic, sorry das ist nur zum Lachen. Die Destrostadt (übrigens nur in den USA) ist Rank 2 weil sich die Destrospieler das erspielt haben, darum geht es überhaupt in dem Spiel. Order ist nicht nur zahlenmäßig unterlegen, sondern spielt auch noch so schlecht, dass man nur noch heulen könnte. Scenarios, die mit 30:500 verloren werden sind auf Orderseite an der Tagesordnung und Scenarios sind bekanntlich von der Spielerzahl her ausgeglichen. Destro bekommen den Fortschritt völlig zurecht und das sage ich als Order-Spieler.


----------



## Thidus (26. September 2008)

Hihi unser lieber Sharymir hat mir eine PN geschickt die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

Lutscher, vor 24 Minuten

"Alter..Du bist nicht ganz dicht...und neigst ganz schwer zur selbstüberschätzung....wohl ein Prob das du würstchen mit der Jugend von heute teilst.nu aber gut...dein saudummes arrogantes geschwaffel kann ich mir nicht weiter reinziehen du kleiner selbstverliebter hans wurst" 

natürlich mit dem passenden ignore das ja keine Antwort kommt,dabei wollte ich ihm doch nur eine Therapie empfehlen wobei die warscheinlich auch nichts mehr bringt :-/ mein Mitleid ist ihm sicher!Schließen wir ihn also bevor wir schlafen gehen alle in unsere Gebete ein,auf das ein Mod ihm zu Hilfe eilt und seinen Geist oder wenigstens dieses Forum vor seinen bösen Einflüssen schützt,auf meiner Ignore Liste hat er jedenfalls einen Ehrenplatz.

so far & gute nacht =)


----------



## Thidus (26. September 2008)

doppelpost sry =)


vote 4 /close


----------



## TrueMorgor (26. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Ich hab das "Und" mal rauseditiert, denn man fängt Sätze nicht damit an. Ich muss Dich da leider korrigieren, denn Rückenbehaarung hat durchaus Sinn und Zweck, auch wenn ich das jetzt nicht weiter erörtern möchte, aber wirf mal google an, dann findest Du es raus. Demnzufolge hat der Vergleich mit einem anderen Spiel in diesem Zusammenhang durchaus eine Existenzberechtiung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Offtopic.



Thidus schrieb:


> Hihi unser lieber Sharymir hat mir eine PN geschickt die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:
> 
> Lutscher, vor 24 Minuten
> 
> ...



Offtopic. Wer trolle und Flamer animiert kippt nur Öl ins Feuer.

Close thread ... weil unnötig. 

Ich frag mich eher: Rang 2 muss also anscheinend von Goa etc. freigeschalten werden? Heißt das ,dass das (uiii^^) nicht automatisch passiert, so wie ein Gildenrang/Level up?

Werden immer alle Städte einer Fraktion auf allen Servern gleichzeitig aufgestuft? Wenn ja, was sind die voraussetzungen (alle theorethisch rang 2 geschafft, durchschnittsbewertung, etc?)

Order bekommt nen Level-Bonus wenn Zerstörung in Überzahl ist... sie werden wohl erheblich schneller (und gleichzeitiger) massen an 40ern haben als Zerstörung. Aber das wird man erst in ein paar Wochen/monaten sehen.

Foren sind keine Päsentationsflächen für die Erlebnisse einzelner Spieler ... schon nen Thread zu erstellen, der im Titel "Heulthread" hat ist .... vorsichtig ausgedrückt.... unpassend bzw. zeigt nicht davon, dass man an einer Diskussion interessiert ist.

Dont mess with the mods!


----------



## Necrolord (26. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> Gott sei dank hat mir der liebe Gott Hirn geschenkt,sonst würd ich glatt auf die Idee kommen dich noch weiterhin ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> Du hast dich in diesem Thread lächerlicher gemacht als wir ganzen "Warhammer Fanboys" es jemals könnten.
> 
> ...




Ehrlich gesagt... meiner meinung nach macht ihr euch hier zum teil alle lächerlich...

Die einen heulen rum weil Warhammer Scheisse ist. Die anderen weil der, der es Scheisse findet, keine Argumente liefert. (Wieso bitte muss man sofort argumente liefern wenn man seine meinung kunt tut??) 
Dan noch der Super Moderator mit seinem Gepose!! Bin zwar auch kein mimimimi fan, aber hättest ihn auch einfach ne warnung geben können, als hier allen zu zeigen das du die möglichkeit dazu hast. Oder ist es hier üblich das man eine Warnung bekommt bevor man eine Warnung bekommt? 

Dan sind hier noch Leute die sogar davon ausgehen, das eine Mindestanforderung zum Spielen, nicht zum Spielen gedacht ist... seit wann sind im jeden Spiel die Mindestanforderungen fürn Allerwertesten?? Da muss ich dich mal fragen wie oft du Spiele auf der Mindestanforderung gespielt hast?? Weil das gequirlte Kacke ist was du da labberst...  Warhammer ist das erste Spiel, wo man mit den Mindestanforderungen absolut nicht Spielen kann. Ich selbst Spiele mit meinem Rechner Warhammer recht flüssig. Mein Bruder liegt etwas über den Systemanforderungen und kan selbst bei niedrigster Auflösung, gar nicht Spielen. Das war weder bei WoW, noch HdrO, noch AoC, noch DaoC oder sonst einem Spiel was wir gespielt habe so. Also stimmt es, das die Performance im Spiel Scheisse ist... und das es schon wirklich Richtung Betrug geht, was die da abziehen...

Dan gibts hier doch tatsächlich sogar noch leute die sich über rücken und Ar**h Haare unterhalten...

Buffed ist echt immer noch ein Superseite, wo man immer auf dem neuesten stand ist und die super möglichkeiten für Onlinespieler bietet. Aber was ist bloss aus der Community hier Geworden??? Hier wird man fast nur noch Beleidigt, zugeflamed oder als Noob abgestempelt, wenn man auch nur die Simpelste Frage stellt... 
WoW Spieler werden so gut wie nur noch runtergemacht, obwohl hier min. 80% der Community, WoW ne Zeit lang gespielt hat...

Naja und Thidus, soviel Hirn kannst du dan aber auch nicht haben, sonst würdest du nicht hier alle anstacheln um weiter eine gewisse Person anzuflamen, oder diese runterzumachen...

echt nicht mehr lustig sowas... naja sry für die zum teile schlechte ausdrucksweise von mir, aber bin grad ziemlich enttäuscht, was aus dieser Community geworden ist...

greetz Necro



Edith hat gesagt das es schon zu spät ist um auf Rechtschreibung zu achten...


----------



## borlamar (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Na ja..zu HdRO release und auch zum WoW Release stimmten die Verpackungsangaben bezüglich der Anforderungen.Man konnte PROBLEMLOS spielen...sieht man von Serverdowns etc ab und das es zB in Ironforge laggte bei vielen Spielern...aber eben nicht ÜBERALL a la Warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Super, ich habe mich hier fast scheckig gelacht als ich das gelesen habe! Und ja das glaube ich auch Warhammerfanbois wollen einfach die vielen Designschwächen im Spiel nicht sehen. 
In 3 Monaten werden sie dann von Stammgruppen weggefegt und merken das OpenPvP ohne guten Anführer und der Bereitschaft zu folgen frusterregend ist, sehen wir weiter.

Ich denke das Spiel ist seine 50 Euro wert wenn man es als Singleplayer Spiel sieht. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das viele dafür bezahlen werden im Bg von Stammgruppen abgefarmt zu werden. Und wofür auch?


----------



## Draco1985 (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Na ja..zu HdRO release und auch zum WoW Release stimmten die Verpackungsangaben bezüglich der Anforderungen.Man konnte PROBLEMLOS spielen...sieht man von Serverdowns etc ab und das es zB in Ironforge laggte bei vielen Spielern...aber eben nicht ÜBERALL a la Warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigentlich nicht, bis heute hat zumindest WoW auch auf High-End-Maschinen unerklärbare Performanceeinbrüche. Auch außerhalb der Städte und bei niedrigen Details. Hat sich was mit Mindestanforderungen.




> Und ich flame ohne Angabe von Gründe?....Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl du lisst nicht alles oder verstehst den Sinn nicht,oder?Und wenn dem so ist wie ich vermute ist mir auch klar warum Du bei WoW weg bist...
> 
> Ich äussere mich nun mal nicht zu deutlich dazu auch wenn du das vermutlich nicht so recht verstehst...aber das wär weit unter meinem Niveau da näher darauf einzugehen.
> 
> ...



Na ein Glück dass du Forenflamer und nicht Hellseher geworden bist - da wärst du nämlich SEHR schnell finanziell zugrunde gegangen bei deinen lausigen Fähigkeiten. Um es kurz und bündig zu halten:

1. Ich bin primär PvE-Spieler (und ja, mir gefällt WAR trotzdem).
2. Ich habe nie geleugnet WoW gespielt zu haben.
3. Der Grund dafür dass ich es nicht mehr spiele liegt daran dass sich der Content ewig widerholt und WAR "frisches Blut" auf dem Markt ist das man nicht in- und auswendig kennt.


----------



## Caidy (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das ganze Game ist crap.Die Balance für den Allerwertesten...die Performance zum erbrechen.....der Packungsaufdruck von wegen Mindestanfordung etc die dreiseste Lüge ever....und schaut man sich Serverstabilität,Spielbarkeit etc an fehlen einem die Worte...mir zumindest.
> 
> 
> PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!
> ...




balance is nix für den allerwertesten, die is sogar richtig gut, scheint als hätteste dich net sonderlich mim game befasst. goa kann nix dafür das wow die seite von gut und böse so gespalten hat und jeder denk gut = kiddys  ö.Ö also ab geh ma böse...


auf meinem pc läuft alles gut, man darf halt net alles auf max stellen und der is auch alt... server sind stabil außer sie werden gewartet, und gehen auch immer pünktlich on.

Goa informiert sofort wenn was net stimmt (dickes n1, bei blizz wartet man immer 5 std)


Und pvp hat keinen sinn? das erste mal das ich ololololol schreibe ö.Ö klar hat es einen, burgen bedeuten equip, loot, abwechslung, was hat wow pvp bitte für sinn? gar keinen außer ehre und schnelle epixxe...


und wow spieler werden nur runtergemacht weil sie immer vergleichen... ich meine wie war der start von wow? wie war der von bc? instanzen down, ja sogar server downs ohne ende... keiner wusste was los ist, man konnte sich stundenlang nicht einloggen etc...


also seht warhammer als ein eigenständiges spiel mit all seinen freuden und fehlern.. die hat nämlich jeder, ihr seid auch net perfekt..


----------



## Yo-Asakura (26. September 2008)

Sooo ich hab mir jetzt nicht mehr alles durch gelesen (hab bei der 2 seite aufgehört).
Aber...
1. Ich kann WAR nur jedem pvp liebhaber empfehlen.
2. Falls ihr sagt: "Mein Rechner is gut blabla... und es läuft trotzdem nicht!" würde ich sagen ladet euch mal den neusten grafikkarten treiber und direct X herunter, dass hat schon vielen in meiner gilde geholfen.
3. Balancing und server stabilität ist so ne sache meiner meinung ist beides nicht schlecht aber teils noch ausbaufähig. Man muss aber auch sagen das der offiziele release gerade mal 1. woche her ist!

Also ich werds weiter spielen und finde es auch bisher besser als WoW da mir das jetzt langsam keinen spaß mehr macht.


----------



## Havamal (26. September 2008)

was blärst hier rum is ein Browsergame für die Usa und betrifft nur die Usa!


----------



## New-Member (26. September 2008)

gz


----------



## Yasira (26. September 2008)

Was meckert ihr über die Mindestanforderungen?
Jeder, der ein wenig Gehirnschmalz besitzt, kann sich doch zusammen reimen, dass es sich dabei um einen von den Herstellern dafür vorgesehenen PC handelt, der nur das Betriebssystem und WAR installiert hat. Klar dass es dann flüssig läuft. Ebenso müssen die Leute hier, die angeblich Ahnung von PCs haben, wissen, dass ein PC mit den Mindestanforderungen von zB Dell anders laufen wird als einer mit den selben Stats von Siemens oder gar ein selbst zusammen gebauter PC. Es kommt auf die Kompatibilität der Komponenten an. Und mir kann keiner sagen, dass die PC-Hersteller nur zu 100% kompatible Systemkomponenten verwenden. Dafür sind die Schaltungen zu komplex und das Angebot viel zu groß.

Zu den Geflame: Ich spiele zZ gerne WAR, da WoW (was ich 3,5 Jahre energisch gespielt habe) mich langsam aber sicher anödet. Im Endgame bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, als doof in der Ecke zu sitzen oder Mats für einen Raid zu farmen. PvP und RvR sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Player versus Player heisst, jeder kann jeden alleine moschen. Realm versus Realm heisst, eine Gruppe kann alles moschen. Ebenso gibt es ja nicht nur Szeanrien, auch mal eine Burg zu erobern, auch wenn man in der Unterzahl ist, kann Spass machen.

Desweiteren, das Spiel ist seit einer Woche raus und wird nun von weitaus mehr als ein paar hundert Beta-Testern gespielt. War klar, dass der Hersteller diese Belastung nicht vorkalkulieren konnte (steigerungskurve eher exponentiell als gradlinig). Selbst bei WoW war es anfangs einfach nur Chaos und die Mindestanforderungen haben dort auch nicht gereicht. Nur find ich es bei WoW schlimmer, da wenn es laggt man gleich in irgendeinen Mob rennt oder von einer Klippe fällt, bei WAR bleib ich stehen und bewege mich keinen Deut weiter. Ebenso sind die Lags sporadisch und meist nur ein Aussetzer, statt wie in WoW gleich mehrere hintereinander (Ruckelshow).


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!



Kannst mal in dich gehen und nochmal ganz genau nachdenken was für nen Mist du hier geschrieben hast. Natürlich macht PvP keinen Sinn. Egal in welchem Spiel. Wo ist denn der Sinn mit einem Pixelhaufen auf nen anderen Pixelhaufen einzuschlagen. Also bevor du hier rumflennst dass der Sinn fehlt, überleg erst mal, was der Sinn denn sein sollte - könnte.....aber dazu fehlt dir wohl [Platzhalter für einen persönlichen Flame Ihrer Wahl]

Spiel Kitty online wenn dir WAR nicht gefällt. Vielleicht findest du dort den Sinn des Lebens.


----------



## Lord Finster (26. September 2008)

Ich war fast versucht, über das Geschreibsel hier zu schmunzeln, was mir aber nicht so recht gelingen will.

Bisher gefällt mir WAR sehr gut, sowohl als MMO, als auch sonst. Bei Buffed hab ich mich auch recht wohl. Es geht mir hier aber eines allmählich gehörig auf den Piss:

Die Aggressivität und Unversöhnlichkeit mit der sich hier Leute gegenüberstehen, die eigentlich hier sind, weil sie etwas gemein haben, das Spiel WAR nämlich.
Ist es wirklich so wichtig, ob jemand vorher oder nebenher WoW gespielt hat bzw. spielt? Wollt ihr hier überhaupt über WAR 'reden' oder lieber einfach euch gegenseitig Unflätigkeiten an die Birnen werfen?

Zu den Fakten:
Einen Thread zu starten (von den dämlichen Titel mal abgesehen), um darin gegen das Spiel, um das es hier geht zu wettern, weil es so unglaublich scheiße ist und jeder, der anderer Meinung ist (und die Frechheit besitzt, das auch kundzutun) ein Drecksnoob ohne Checkung is (Wortwahl entspricht dem Sprachgebrauch und -niveau des Verfassers wieder), ist nicht dadurch motiviert, über Stärken oder Schwächen zu diskutieren, sondern soll lediglich als Vorwand dienen, wieder phäkalische Munition an den Mann bringen zu können.
Zumal sich die Argumentation des Thread-Urhebers (und einiger anderer) selbst aushebelt.
Bestünde tatsächlich Interesse an einer gesitteten Unterhaltung, würden viele Beiträge weit weniger 'lautstark' in ihrer Formulierung ausfallen. Man kann sich auch gesittet streiten. Bisher habe ich auch deftige Posts hier im Lichte eventuellen Humors gesehen, wurde jedoch das eine um's andere Mal eines besseren belehrt.

Wenn jemanden das Spiel nicht zusagt, er sich eventuell ärgert, das Geld dafür ausgegeben zu haben, so ist das seine ur-eigene Entscheidung, die niemand iin Frage stellen darf. Man wird wohl seine Gründe haben und die sind ersteinmal legitim.
Veröffentlicht man seinen Unmut darüber, kanbn das natürlich völlig zu Recht und gesittet geschehen. Enttäuschungen in der Art kennt schließlich jeder von uns und sollte mit Respekt reagieren. Man hätte dem Thread-Ersteller dann einfach sagen können, wie schade es ist, ein Community-Member zu verlieren und ihm noch "guten Tag und guten Weg" wünschen, eventuell die eine oder andere Begründung, warum ihm das Spiel nicht gefiel kommentieren, falls man weiß(!), daß er da eine Trugschluß erlegen ist (was zB die Performance des Spiels angeht). Das hätte vielleicht dazu geführt, daß der zukünftige Ehemalige sich überlegt, das Problem nochmal genauer zu Betrachten und zu beurteilen, vielleicht genauso, vielleicht anders, wer weiß.

Das geht aber nur in einer gesitteten, reifen und kommunikativen Gemeinschaft. Plakative, provokative und nicht gesicherte Behauptungen ins Board zu brüllen dient nur dem Zweck, entsprechend harte Gegenreaktionen zu provozieren. Wer sich provozieren läßt, setzt sich auf das Niveau des Provokateurs. Somit sollten sich alle, die sich hier in die eine oder die andere Richtung ereifert haben als uber einen Kamm geschoren fühlen, ihr seid alle nicht besser als der andere in eurem schlechten Benehmen.

Lest euch doch bitte nochmal alle eure eigenen Postst durch und stellt euch vor, ihr würdet so mit eurem besten Kumpel reden und er mit euch. Wollt ihr das?

Und ein Rat für zukünftige Flame-Threads: die einzig sinnvole Reaktion auf Trolle, Flamer und Whiner ist schweigen. Don't mess with trolls: they pull you down on their level and beat you with experience. Jede Reaktion bestätigt einen Troll und animiert ihn, seine Verhalten fortzuführen.

Eine dringende Bitte an die Mods: solche Threads bitte früher schließen. Meinungsfreiheit und Diskussionen sind ein Ding, dieses Dreckschleudern eine andere.


----------



## Telokat (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> PvP ist deshalb witzlos...zum levln okay...sauperformance in dem Scenario...im RvR laufen in Kapitel 2 LvL 21 Zerstörung rum (wie war das noch mit dem Huhn....von wegen fairness???)...und ÜBERall MASSIV Zerstörungsüberschuss....als Ordnungsspieler (ja ich liebe Zwerge und?) ist man fast überall hoffnungslos unterlegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PvP witzlos? Ok kann sein, dass du das so empfindest, aber wenn dem so ist warum dann noch groß darüber beschweren wenn WAR schon lange als PvP bzw. RvR Spiel angekündigt war?

Die Performance in Szenarien oder RvR ist naturgemäß schlechter als beim Solo- oder Gruppenspiel, sind ja auch mehr Spieler mit mehr Effekten beteiligt. Ich musste gestern bei unserem ersten Versuch ne Burg einzunehmen meine Einstellungen runterfahren obwohl ich sonst auf maximalen Details spielen kann.
Auch dass immer wieder Rang 21 Spieler im T2 RvR oder den Szenarien rumrennen ist zwar blöd aber so sind nunmal die Tiers aufgebaut. Statstechnisch ist das sowieso "nur" noch ein Unterschied von 3 Rängen, da man ja im T2 auf Rang 18 gehoben wird.

Ich denke mal, keiner wird bestreiten das bestimmte Features rausgeschnitten wurden weil das Spiel zu nem bestimmten Zeitpunkt fertig werden sollte. Ist zwar blöd aber auch die Entscheidung vom Entwickler. Aber gravierende Bugs hab ich bisher, zum Glück, noch keine gehabt und hab auch bisher noch von keinem meiner Gildenkollegen gehört dass die solche Probleme hätten.
Das kein besonderes Augenmerk auf das Crafting geworfen wurde war wie die Konzentration auf PvP/RvR bereits lange im Vorfeld klar.

P.S.: Wie manch einer jetzt vielleicht sieht, kann man auch ganz vernünftig auf Meinungen anderer eingehen. Auch als jemand der WoW gespielt hat / immer noch spielt


----------



## nalcarya (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> WoW hatte macken ohne Ende(hat es zum Teil immer noch)...HdRO...usw usf.Aber solch Schlunz wie die Hammer War Performance mit solch Billig Grafik im Vergleich dazu...das haut dem fass den Boden aus.
> 
> 
> *UND* ich hab jetzt fast 20 jahre Warhammer Tabletop hinter mir...ich bin ein echter Fan davon.....und im Gegensatz zu dem meisten "jungen Gemüse" hier hab ich mich schon damit abgegeben als die meisten noch nicht mal wussten worums dabei geht.
> ...


Also ich bin auch Warhammer-Fangirl, spiel das Tabletop zwar erst seit ~4 Jahren, aber ich bin auch erst 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls muss ich sagen, dass ich deine Meinung ganz und gar nicht teilen kann. Von mieser Performance hab ich weder an meinem eigenen PC, noch am PC oder Laptop meines Freundes (der übrigens seit über 15 Jahren Games Workshop Produkte konsumiert und es auch gut findet) was gemerkt. Sowohl die Tier-Gebiete als auch die Battlegrounds laufen flüssig. Und die Grafik find ich auch recht schick, mir fehlt da nur noch die optionale Kantenglättung, ist alles noch etwas arg stufig an den Rändern. Aber generell sind qualitativ hochwertige Texturen im Einsatz.

Das Balancing ist im Moment natürlich noch ein bisschen Gulasch, aber das habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet. Hühnchen habe ich übrigens schon gesehen, das wird man aber erst wenn man mehr als ein Tier unter seinem eigenen ist.

Die Atmosphäre und der Charme der Welt wurden imo sehr gut eingefangen, besonders bei den Grünhäuten... die Quests sind teilweise echt zum schießen *g*

Ich weiß ja nciht, ob du WoW zum Release schon gespielt hast, aber da hat sich Gameplaymäßig so verdammt viel verändert und gebessert seit Release... bei Online-Spielen ist Praxis wohl die beste Methode zur Verbesserung. Deswegen denke ich, dass das Spiel (also WAR) ein guter Ansatz ist und noch sehr viel Potenzial zur Weiterentwicklung birgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Lord Finster
Ich stimme dir da zu, aber eins sei dir gesagt: im WoW-Forum ist's schlimmer. Leider. Und mit Vernunft kommt man meist auch nicht weiter, ohne als Klugscheißer geflamed zu werden. Da hilft nur ein dickes Fell zu entwickeln und den Spam und die Flames zu überlesen, quasi die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen *fg*


----------



## -=ACC=-Gunman (26. September 2008)

100% zustimm @lord finster ich denke mal als erwachsener sollte man manchmal einfach hinweglesen über solche sachen oder dann eben wenns sein muss ordentlich antworten.


----------



## Thidus (26. September 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> Naja und Thidus, soviel Hirn kannst du dan aber auch nicht haben, sonst würdest du nicht hier alle anstacheln um weiter eine gewisse Person anzuflamen, oder diese runterzumachen...



Da spricht der Kenner nicht wahr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn man schon so nette,niveauvolle PN schreibt kann man auch genug  ,auf deutsch,Eier in der Hose haben und es hier posten,aber das siehst du sicher auch anders xD zudem hat die betreffende Person,wie von mir im ersten Post 2 Möglichkeiten gehabt

1) Ihren Frust verkneifen und den anderen nicht damit auf den Keks gehen

 2) Ihren Frust in konstruktive Kritik umwandeln.

Ist beides nicht eingetreten sondern es wurde wieder rumgeheult und zwar aufs übelste und dann darf man nicht in der selben "Sprache" antworten????Scheint doch des einzige zu sein was solche Leute verstehen da man es ja immer wieder nett versucht aber die betreffenden Leute es nicht kapieren....traurig traurig..............aber nunja,ich werd mich nun gleich wieder diesem schlechten Game mit mieser Performance und keinem RvR System widmen *ironie off* und weisst was das beste ist???? ich werd dich und den anderen da nicht antreffen ! *HAPPY* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MAczwerg (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> PvP ist deshalb witzlos...zum levln okay...sauperformance in dem Scenario...im RvR laufen in Kapitel 2 LvL 21 Zerstörung rum (wie war das noch mit dem Huhn....von wegen fairness???)...und ÜBERall MASSIV Zerstörungsüberschuss....als Ordnungsspieler (ja ich liebe Zwerge und?) ist man fast überall hoffnungslos unterlegen.



eine Antwort darauf:



Telokat schrieb:


> Auch dass immer wieder Rang 21 Spieler im T2 RvR oder den Szenarien rumrennen ist zwar blöd aber so sind nunmal die Tiers aufgebaut. Statstechnisch ist das sowieso "nur" noch ein Unterschied von 3 Rängen, da man ja im T2 auf Rang 18 gehoben wird.



Man muss zwischen KAPITEL und SZENARIO unterscheiden. 

Da man als lv 21er ins T1 Gebiet also Kapitel 2 bis 4 kann, ist es ohne weiters möglich dort als 21er lv 5er zu ganken. Und das wird auch massiv betrieben und natürlich auch in höheren Kapiteln. Ich spiele Ordnung ich gewinne 90% meiner Szenarien aber irgendwo alleine hingehen brauch ich nicht, erst leztens als ich mit meinem 12er Erzmagier unterwegs war wurde ich im Kapitel 5 von einem 30er solange verfolgt bis er mich erwischt hat. Ich fand es funny aber es gibt halt auch Menschen die ihre Tastatur zertrümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telokat (26. September 2008)

Sicher gibt es solche Leute, aber man kann da ein noch so ausgeklügeltes System erstellen und trotzdem wird es immer Leute geben, die das ganze aushebeln um sich durch solche Aktion selbst zu beweisen wie toll sie doch sind


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Boh, könnte mal ein Mod diesen Ramsch-Thread schließen?
Das derzeitige Thema hat nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen des Threaderstellers zu tun sondern beläuft sich grundsätzlich auf hirnloses, infantiles rumflambieren.
Ich find diese ständigen Pseudodebatten sowas von dämlich! Als ob es Sinn machen würde, sich darüber zu streiten warum Fußball besser sei als Baseball und völlig leere Argumente heranzuziehen:
"Beim Fußball gibt es wenigstens die gleichen Chancen für alle!"
"Na und? Beim Baseball ist viel mehr Skill im Spiel!"
"Ja, aber die Fußballfans sind dafür wesentlich lebendiger"
"Richtig, Baseballfans hauen einander dafür nicht die Köppe ein!"

Mal vollen ernstes, lest ihr eigentlich, was ihr da schreibt? Kommt mal klar...


----------



## Shrukan (26. September 2008)

auf Helmgart hat Zerstörung seine Stadt auch schon auf Rang 2 wollte ich mal so sagen ;>


----------



## Telokat (26. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Boh, könnte mal ein Mod diesen Ramsch-Thread schließen?
> Das derzeitige Thema hat nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen des Threaderstellers zu tun sondern beläuft sich grundsätzlich auf hirnloses, infantiles rumflambieren.
> ...
> Mal vollen ernstes, lest ihr eigentlich, was ihr da schreibt? Kommt mal klar...



Kurze Frage am Rande, wenn dir unsere Diskussionen zu "hirnlos und infantil" sind, warum beteiligst du dich an diesem Thread? Um die Mods zu erreichen gibt es hier doch einen Beitrag-Melden Button oder nicht ?
Soweit ich das sehen kann, hat sich das Thema der Diskussionen zwar von eigentlich Thema des TE entfernt, aber wir haben es geschafft zumindest wieder recht vernünftig mit einander zu reden. Wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte, dann vergiss bitte diesen Post von mir wieder


----------



## DaCe (26. September 2008)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> eine Antwort darauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm, dann biste aber auf nem Open-RvR Server. Spielt doch auf nem Core-Server, dann war´s das mit ganken. Aber nein, lieber rummotzen dass ein Stufe 21er im T2 Gebiet rumrennt... echt arm.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. September 2008)

Dieser Thread ist wieder nur ein vollkommenes und unerreichtes Beispiel dafür, warum ich verstehen kann, warum GOA kein "Offizielles Forum" betreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (26. September 2008)

und ich muss noch was sagen, erst mal ihr anderen Zocker aus den anderen Communities und MMO's was wollt ihr hier im WAR-Forum wenn das Spiel so scheiße ist? oO
Also irgendwie widerspricht sich da was oder?
Geht WoW weiter zocken, oder HdrO oder was es sonst noch gibt.
Hört auf mit eurem Mimimi ich krieg das Kotzen echt. Ich hab 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und das geflame war riesig dort, nur Kiddies -.-
Hier in dem Forum sind mir bis jetzt nur Kiddies oder Leute aus anderen MMO's als große Flamer aufgefallen.
Also bleibt bei euren blöden Spielen und lasst uns in Frieden? oO

So und an die die ein Spiel nach 10 Level oder weniger beurteilen, die wissen gar nichts!
Mein Schwarzork geht erst mit so Level 20 richtig ab, mit Level 10 hast nicht mal den größten Teil erlebt.
Außerdem das Spiel ist gerade mal 2 Wochen? alt. Und schon kommen die großen Kritkien.
Ich schreibe es echt immer wieder. Das Spiel baut sich noch auf, das ist der Sinn eines MMO's oder wieso zahlt ihr jeden Monat ne bestimmte Menge an Geld?
Genau weil da neuer Content und Sonstiges dazu kommt. 
War ist noch nicht fertig möchte ich mal sagen; auch wenn es größtenteils schon sehr gut läuft.
Lags hab ich Null, Warteschlange ok.. nervt aber wenn hier wirklich alte WoW-Zocker dabei sind wissen, dass es anfangs bei WoW net anders war.

Keine Lags in der Hauptstadt.. wer erinnert sich da an Ironforge, wo man immer an der Wand hängen blieb wenn man auf den Platz vors AH wollte.

Also wenn ihr so tolle große Fanbois seid, guckt mal wie euer Spiel war und vergleicht es nicht mit dem Spiel was es heute ist.
Blizzard ist Mythic ganze 3 Jahre voraus. Also mimimi einstellen und erst mal an die eigene Nase packen und mehr nachdenken bevor man was schreibt.

Lesen -> Nachdenken -> Schreiben.
So sehe ich das gerne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (26. September 2008)

Hmmm,

ich dachte Thema wäre Chaos-Städte Rang 2, aber 90% des Inhaltes bezieht sich auf persönliche Konflikte zwischen gewissen Forennutzern.

Schade, dass jeder Thread in dieser Art und Weise endet.

Grüße


----------



## nalcarya (26. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist wieder nur ein vollkommenes und unerreichtes Beispiel dafür, warum ich verstehen kann, warum GOA kein "Offizielles Forum" betreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer bezahlt schon gern dafür, dass andere öffentlich geistigen Dünnschiss produzieren können? *fg*

@makkaal
Wenn du damit jetzt generell alle hier stattfindenden Diskussionen angreifen willst, dann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht was du überhaupt in einem Forum erwartest. Über irgendwas muss man doch diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du dich nur auf die Flamereien beziehen wolltest, ignoriere das vorher geschriebene.


----------



## MAczwerg (26. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Hm, dann biste aber auf nem Open-RvR Server. Spielt doch auf nem Core-Server, dann war´s das mit ganken. Aber nein, lieber rummotzen dass ein Stufe 21er im T2 Gebiet rumrennt... echt arm.



Lies dir nochmal durch was ich geschieben habe. Und rumgemotzt habe ich nicht sondern nur den unterschied zwischen
Kapitel und senario erklährt. Und ja ich Spiele auf ein Open RvR Server weil genau solche sachen wo du sagts das es rummotzen is das spiel viel würziger macht. Und es handelt sich um Kapitel 2 und net um T2. Das im T2 21er rumlaufen is gut so snnst dürfte ich ja nicht hin.


----------



## Necrolord (26. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> Da spricht der Kenner nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo die PN war alles andere als Niveauvoll, da gib ich dir recht... aber was wäre wenn er sich bei dir entschuldigt hätte per PN? So wie ich dich einschätze hätest du das NICHT hier gepostet. 
Und ja, ich sehe das anders. Du sagst selbst er solle den anderen nicht auf den Keks gehen, was er dan leztendlich auch gemacht hat, indem er dir ne PN geschrieben hat und nicht einen weiter post hier im Thread. Aber du musst ja weiter Öl ins Feuer giessen und postest die PN hier...
Naja und immer wieder nett versucht ist auch anders... schau dir mal dienen posts hier an, die sind alles andere als nett... 

...und woher weisste das du mich da nicht treffen wirst^^, ich Spiele immer noch Warhammer und werde es auch noch eine Zeit lang tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel spass beim Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Telokat schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage am Rande, wenn dir unsere Diskussionen zu "hirnlos und infantil" sind, warum beteiligst du dich an diesem Thread? Um die Mods zu erreichen gibt es hier doch einen Beitrag-Melden Button oder nicht ?





			
				nalcarya schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du damit jetzt generell alle hier stattfindenden Diskussionen angreifen willst, dann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht was du überhaupt in einem Forum erwartest. Über irgendwas muss man doch diskutieren tongue.gif
> 
> Wenn du dich nur auf die Flamereien beziehen wolltest, ignoriere das vorher geschriebene.



Offenbar habe ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt.Es geht mir nicht um die "Diskussion" hier an sich, sondern die Art und Weise, wie sie geführt wird. Der Grund, warum ich mich daran beteilige ist der, dass ich in diesem ständigen Wechselgeflame nichts sehe als eine immer aggressiver werdende Community, immer mehr Vorurteile und Ablehnung anderer Spieler.
Das ist etwas, was ich mir nicht wünsche. Wenn Kritik da ist, kann sie auch objektiv gebracht werden (und bisher war das hier ausgesprochen selten) - und genauso kann darauf auch objektiv reagiert werden (was zumindest Anfangs von ein paar Leuten hier versucht wurde).

Beides ist in diesem Thread nicht der Fall.

Ich kann diese Flamereien absolut nicht ausstehen, da ich sie für völlig sinnlos halte.
Noch einmal ein kopierter Beitrag von mir:

_"Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung gar nicht... Ich begreife auch nicht, warum man einen Thread ins Forum stellen muss, weil man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, was andere genießen.

Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
Ich kaufe eine Tafel Schokolade, von der ich gehört habe, dass sie einen tollen Nachgeschmack haben soll. Eigentlich mag ich meine Sorte, die ich jetzt schon esse, aber irgendwie wird die auch auf Dauer lahm. Also probiere ich diese neue Sorte, mag sie eventuell auch am Anfang, stelle dann aber fest, dass ich sie zu fad finde. Oder sie ist mir zu dunkel, was auch immer.
Und das einzige, woran ich denken kann, ist einer Fangemeinde dieser besagten neuen Sorte Schokolade eine Nachricht zukommen zu lassen: Ich aß vorher diese Sorte, dann probierte ich eure und fand sie scheiße. Am besten nicht einmal mit Nennung von vernünftigen Gründen, sondern einfach so, damit sie's wissen.

Wie dämlich ist das bitte?!
Aus irgendeinem Grund scheuen sich manche Leute aber nicht davor, ihren Schokoladengeschmack vor Freunden anderer Sorten massiv zur Geltung bringen zu müssen. Sie schreiben quasi Kettenbriefe und begehen Telefonterror bei besagten Neu-Schokofreunden.

Was zur Hölle?"_

Ich hoffe, mein Standpunkt ist nun ein wenig klarer.


----------



## katchoo (26. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist wieder nur ein vollkommenes und unerreichtes Beispiel dafür, warum ich verstehen kann, warum GOA kein "Offizielles Forum" betreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na in nem öffentlichen Forum muss sich son streit doch aber erstmal über jahre entwickeln.

Hier bei buffed, kommen einfach irgendwelche typen vorbei, trollen kurz rum und nen anderer typ der das seit 3 jahren verfolgt geht dann schön auf den ein und der flamewar kann starten, schon war es das mit dem Thread.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudem verteilen sich die paar war spieler die es gibt auf 3-5 Foren und das nur bei den Deutschen, das hat schon bei DAoC der Community geschadet.

m2c


----------



## Telokat (26. September 2008)

Ja makkaal so wird dsa klarer.

Dann nehm ich natürlich das gesagte zurück. Kam für mich anders rüber, aber sowas kommt ja mal vor


----------



## Marccram (26. September 2008)

Ringsel schrieb:


> Wird ja immer besser, als ob es nicht reicht das Order Zahlenmäßig  unterlegen ist. Jetzt wurden alle Chaos Städte auf Stufe 2 angehoben, jeder bekommt ein Bonus Titel und Order kann sich mit der scheiß Rang 1 Stadt rumärgern….. Gildenhaus ab Rang 2 und so… Kann Order überhaupt Rang 2 erreichen oder ist es wieder Destro only?
> 
> Browsergame ohne Beschränkung…. 1 Order auf 10 Destros…. Chancengleichheit für alle…. Welche Seite farmt mehr gold… Am besten nur noch Destro Chars erlauben wenn man neu Anfängt….
> 
> Sorry aber sowas is größte Scheiße


gucksu hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Yondaime (26. September 2008)

tja bei uns is altdorf auf rang 2 kann ja keiner was dafür das ihr so schlecht seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Telokat schrieb:
			
		

> Kam für mich anders rüber, aber sowas kommt ja mal vor.


Kein Stress, ich dacht mir schon, dass ich mich einfach missverständlich ausgedrückt hatte. Passiert mir öfters, wenn ich mich über etwas aufrege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du und nalcarya habt ja auch Recht - wozu ist denn ein Forum da, wenn man nicht diskutieren darf?


----------



## Lord Finster (26. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> Da spricht der Kenner nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Private Mitteilungen öffentlich zu posten ist das ALLERLETZTE. NOCH gibt es sowas wie Sitte und Anstand in Deutschland! Ich finde, ihr beiden solltet euch, da ihr dies so an die Öffentlichkeit zerrt, mal auch öffentlich beieinander entschuldigen, für die PN und dafür, die PN veröffentlicht zu haben.

2. Frust verkneifen ist ungesund, dem Luft zu machen ist schon in Ordnung, nur der Ton und die Art & Weise waren Talsohle.

3. Nein, man darf nicht Gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten. Aus diesem Grunde gibt es in Deutschlanbd nicht die Todesstrafe (um mal n krasses Beispiel zu bringen, was sich ein paar Nullen mit Flamerambitionen animieren wird, sei's drum).

4. Die einzige Sprache, die Trolle verstehen ist schweigen. Jedwede Reaktion führt zu fortgesetztem Flaming, seht das einfach ein. Antwortet nicht auf diese Spinner, dann können die sich selbst flamen.

5. Ein jeder hat das uneingeschränkte Recht auf eine eigene Meinung und dazu, diese in Wort und Schrift auszudrücken. Von einer Einschränkung ob des Sinngehalts der Meinung steht nichts im GG.

6. ein nett gemeinter Hinweis an alle, die sich genötigt fühlen hier und jetzt anzukommen mit Aussagen, Zitieren von GG & Co. gehöre hier nicht hin. Doch, tut's! Wer nachdenkt wird wissen, warum.

PS: Ich hab' WoW nie gemocht, Teils wegen Vorurteilen, später wegen dem schlechten Ruf, gönne aber jedem WoW-Fan seine Meinung zum Spiel. Ist doch schön, wen man was hat, das einem Spaß macht!
Ich mag WAR, auch wenn meine hohen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden, ist immer noch ein verdammt gutes Spiel geworden.


----------



## Carimba (26. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Recht hat er, ab Tier 2 macht RvR einfach nur Bock - auch wenn unsere versuchte Burgeroberung leider nicht geklappt hat auf Middenland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe, wart ihr das gestern im Land der Trolle?
Hab leider nur 2 von euch erwischen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (26. September 2008)

Auf Carroburg hat es die Zerstörung auch gerade auf Stufe 2 geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (26. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Eine Zeit lang wars so wenn man Kritik an WoW übte wurde man fast gesteinigt.Ob sie nun berechtigt war oder nicht....selbst wenns Ganze absolut sachlich war.

Nun wird man gesteinigt wenn man erklärt was einem an Warhammer alles nicht gefällt.Das Beste an der Sache ist dann die ganzen ehemaligen WoWzocker die ihre Hasstirraden auf WoW ablassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Klar...sie wurden ja auch gezwungen das jahrelang zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird persönlich beleidigt und angegriffen,Lügen gepostet,Schläge unterhalb der Gürtellinie ausgeteilt usw usf.Arm ist wohl die richtige Bezeichnung dafür.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Warhammer gar kein XXX(Spieletitel deiner Wahl)-Killer...nein es ist eine riesen Entäuschung!Ja,da spiele ich lieber HdRO weiter oder mache wie erwähnt meinen WoW Account wieder auf.Aus Gründen die ich schon weiter oben erklärte.

*DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG!* und da können hier ruhig gewisse Fanatiker mich todflammen,dumme Sprüche kloppen,sich selbst profilieren...es ändert nichts an meiner Meinung/Einstellung.

Ich toleriere andere Meinungen,was eigentlich gar nicht erwähnt werden müsste da selbstverständlich.Gewisse Leute hier,bei denen es tatsächlich wohl nicht ganz sauber läuft sind der massen intolerant das es an Fanatismus grenzt.Geht einfach mal an die frische Luft....draußen steppt der Bär.


Fakt ist,HdRO hat die 100 mal bessere Grafik *und* Performance.Der Rest ist Geschmacks- und Ansichtssache.




Mfg


----------



## Dr.Lektor (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das ganze Game ist crap.Die Balance für den Allerwertesten...die Performance zum erbrechen.....der Packungsaufdruck von wegen Mindestanfordung etc die dreiseste Lüge ever....und schaut man sich Serverstabilität,Spielbarkeit etc an fehlen einem die Worte...mir zumindest.
> 
> 
> PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!
> ...




Was soll man dazu sagen. Also da ich selbst erst Rang 20 bin kann ich das End PvP wohl noch nicht bewerten, aber das was man jetzt im PvP machen kann ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht absolut Sinnloser als in WoW. PvP in WoW war und ist auch nur dafür da um auf einem anderen Weg Items zu verdienen.


----------



## DeeeRoy (26. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Auf Carroburg hat es die Zerstörung auch gerade auf Stufe 2 geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird bald nieder gebrannt, wir arbeiten dran...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. September 2008)

Da, das RvR mit in die Gebietskontrolle einfließt, kann es garnicht sinnlos sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist Warhammer gar kein XXX(Spieletitel deiner Wahl)-Killer...nein es ist eine riesen Entäuschung!Ja,da spiele ich lieber HdRO weiter oder mache wie erwähnt meinen WoW Account wieder auf.Aus Gründen die ich schon weiter oben erklärte.
> 
> DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG!


Damit kann ich mich zum Beispiel abfinden, Sharymir... So ist das eher formuliert, dass ich es als bloße Meinung erkenne. Nicht nur dank des fett geschriebenen "Das ist meine Meinung" *Kopf tätschel*
Und zum Thema Performance/Grafik stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings sehe ich die Performance von WAR als verbesserungswürdig an und mit der Grafik kann ich hervorragend leben, da ich der Meinung bin, dass andere Teile dagegen umso besser designt sind.


----------



## sucki89 (26. September 2008)

Also ich hab mir jetzt so gut wie alles durchgelesen (puh, anstrengend).

Und im Grunde kann ich mich der Meinung von Lord Finster vollständig anschließen.

Ich bin froh, dass es noch Leute gibt, die so denken wie ich und für gesittetere Zustände in diesem Forum sind.


Zum Thema selbst is eigentlich alles gesagt. Alles was mich jetzt noch interessiert und für mich noch nicht klar ersichtlich herausgekommen ist, ist folgendes:

Ich bin nicht gerade mit einem erstklassigen PC gesegnet (3,2GHz ; 1,5GB ram ; GeForce FX 5500 (128M => is mal das was mir grad so einfällt)

Und da ich noch am überlegen bin, ob ich mir das spiel holen soll, wollt ich fragen ob es tatsächlich so schlecht läuft wenn man "grad mal" die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt..?

mfg


----------



## Nofel (26. September 2008)

@Sharymir

Find ich gut. Wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt sollte man es nicht in seiner Freizeit machen und auch nicht damit beschäftigen. Wäre ja total bekloppt.

Persönlich finde ich HdRO total schlecht. Hab 3 Raids mitgemacht und na ja also sagen wir mal so, zum Raiden macht mir in WoW mehr Spaß, das es vom Spielgefühl her schneller ist. PvP ist auch nicht mein Fall gewesen, da es dort keine gleich Starken Fraktionen gibt. Am Anfang wurde man von Horden an Monstern überrannt, nachher waren sie dann einfach zu schwach(am Anfang keine Heiler und keine Mounts[gibt es glaube ich noch immer nicht] für die Monster).

Kritik kann man auch so verpacken das nicht 90% der Leute die es Mögen angepisst sind. Es wird zwar noch immer Leute geben die Anfangen zu Flamen, aber dann kann man wenigstens von sich sagen, das man nicht angefangen hat.

Es gibt auch viele Sachen die mich an WAR noch stören, nur ist es für mich und für viele andere das beste MMO. 

Sorry aber diese Community ist noch sehr jung (nicht vom Alter unbedingt, sondern von der Zeit die sie Online Aktiv sind) und für viele ist WoW die erst Liebe gewesen. Erst verteidigt man sie vor jedem, dann wünsch man sie zum Teufel.

@Thema 

Wo ist den der Auszug von? Wolltest du nur Unruhe stiften? Ich sehe davon nicht auf der GOA und nichts auf der Mythic Seite. Also bitte Quelle.


----------



## zadros (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> *DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG!*



Du kritisierst, dass man Kritik an deiner Kritik geübt hat? Naja wenn man das Kritik nennen kann:


> Das ganze Game ist crap.Die Balance für den Allerwertesten...die Performance zum erbrechen.....der Packungsaufdruck von wegen Mindestanfordung etc die dreiseste Lüge ever....und schaut man sich Serverstabilität,Spielbarkeit etc an fehlen einem die Worte...mir zumindest.
> 
> 
> PvP macht absolut NULL Sinn!Weniger noch als in WoW! und das will was heissen!



Gründe sind ja keine angegeben ...

Auf Erengrad sind auf beiden seiten Warteschlangen - T2 gewinnen mal wir und mal die Ordis je nach Heiler/Level/DD verteilung und vor allem je nachdem ob die leute auf jemanden hören, der die Schlacht organisieren möchte oder ob halt jeder sein Ding durch zieht ( was meist zum Verlust führt )

Gruß,
Zad

ex HdRO ( tolles PvE Spiel )
ex WoW ( tolles Spiel - unterirdische Community )
ex DAoC ( genial leider nun Menschenleer )

ex viele andere die ich nur kurz gespielt hab


----------



## Drakenx (26. September 2008)

borlamar schrieb:


> Ich denke das Spiel ist seine 50 Euro wert wenn man es als Singleplayer Spiel sieht. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das viele dafür bezahlen werden im Bg von Stammgruppen abgefarmt zu werden. Und wofür auch?



immer dieses Stammgruppengelaber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommen wir auf den Primus WoW zu sprechen. Da hat man auch oft genug Stammgruppen, und? Die sind auch nicht überall.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

6 Mann Stammgruppe im 18 Mann Szenario *clap*
Ist schon frustrierend, wenn man verliert, oder im allgemeinen andere besser sind. Irgendwie kommt das Schurke pew pew Feeling nicht auf, oder?

Und Balancing... das Spiel ist auf Gruppen gebalanced, nicht auf einzelne Charaktere. Das geht manchen nicht in den Kopf...
Najoa, ein Flamer im Spiel weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratorus (26. September 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt... meiner meinung nach macht ihr euch hier zum teil alle lächerlich...
> 
> Die einen heulen rum weil Warhammer Scheisse ist. Die anderen weil der, der es Scheisse findet, keine Argumente liefert. (Wieso bitte muss man sofort argumente liefern wenn man seine meinung kunt tut??)
> Dan noch der Super Moderator mit seinem Gepose!! Bin zwar auch kein mimimimi fan, aber hättest ihn auch einfach ne warnung geben können, als hier allen zu zeigen das du die möglichkeit dazu hast. Oder ist es hier üblich das man eine Warnung bekommt bevor man eine Warnung bekommt?
> ...



Sorry also wenn dein Bruder scheinbar flüssig AoC spielen konnte. Dann müsste WAR 3mal flüssig laufen... ansonsten ist deine Aussage einfach falsch.


----------



## nalcarya (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Fakt ist,HdRO hat die 100 mal bessere Grafik *und* Performance.Der Rest ist Geschmacks- und Ansichtssache.


Möp.

Das kann man so nicht sagen, dass das Fakt sei. Performance, wie schon gesagt, bei mir keine Probleme, keine Ahnung was da bei dir schief bzw anders läuft. Und ja, HdRo(sowie D&D online) hab ich auch ne Weile gespielt und in WoW bin und bleibe ich auch aktiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich schon sagte, fehlen mir bei WAR im Moment einfach noch die einstellbaren Kantenglättungseffekte... das die Modelle und Texturen an sich schlecht sind, kann man nicht sagen denk ich, es wirkt nur alles noch etwas rau und kantig, dank der vielen Pixeltreppchen an den Rändern.
Aber ich denke mal, dass diese Glättungsoptionen auch noch nachgereicht werden (können), wenn das Spiel erst mal richtig läuft. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren die bei WoW auch lang nicht verfügbar (aber da kann ich mich auch irren^^).

btw Mourkain Temple - Kill the Dude with the Thing *_*


----------



## Lorghi (26. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich dieses geflame nicht ausstehen kann: ich kann manche Leute ob der Performance von WAR verstehen. Ich weiss das es bei vielen von euch absolut flüssig läuft & ihr das evtl. nicht nachvollziehen könnt, aber es ist tatsächlich seltsam, daß ebenso viele Leute Probleme mit laggs, abstürzen & geruckel haben.

Mein System: 
Intel Core 2 Duo 2x3.0 ghz
2,7 gb ram (also effektiv genutzt)
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS 640 mb
DSL 16k

das spiel sollte problemlos laufen, genauso wie es HdRO & Crysis (ja, ich kanns auch nicht mehr hören, aber das ist nunmal Performance-mäßig ne populäre Referenz) tun. Das tut es aber einfach nicht. wenn man z.bsp lotro & seine dynamischen schatten sieht, die bei jedem spieler ingame dargestellt werden (nicht nur bei bei einem, wie in WAR) & das Spiel flüssig läuft, ich in WAR aber sogar in nem geschlossenen Raum Ruckler hab...ehrlich, ihr könnt mir nicht weismachen das das an meinem System liegt. Nun hab ich im web so alle mögliche Threads durchforstet (komm mir langsam vor wie ein IT Experte). Hat kaum was genützt. dann hab ich mal die grafik einstellung auf "Ausgeglichen" gestellt & plötzlich n FPS gewinn von 100% gehabt o.O dennoch kommt es zu laggs, auch ausserhalb von Szenarien oder RVR Gebieten. Sogar in Höhlen, weit & breit nur ich & n paar mobs.

Und bitte versteht das nicht falsch, aber ich will nichts hören von wegen "neueste Treiber" & "Defragmentiert" usw. das hab ich alles durch & es stellt für mich die Grundvoraussetzung dar, bevor ich hier etwas poste.


Aber mal abgesehen davon bin ich begeistert von WAR & freue mich jeden tag aufs neue über das Spiel. Jene Probleme werden mit sicherheit ausgemerzt. Ich wollte nur mal darstellen warum so viele Leute Probleme zu haben scheinen & diejenigen ohne Probs das offenbar nicht verstehen wollen. Schätzt euch lieber glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (26. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> (...)zu den restlichen Posts hier:
> 
> Ich bin lvl 42 in  hrdo...aber natürlich ändere ich alle nase lang meine sig weil son paar blitzmerker hier aufgrund meiner sig meinen ich sei auf dem lvl in der Sig stehen geblieben.
> 
> ...





Ich als HdRo Spieler mit Lifetime kann Deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen.

Zum einen gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen der HdRo und WAR Grafik auf Low Details - beide sind gleich schlecht.


PvP hat also Macken? Konnte ich bis jetzt in WAR nicht feststellen. In HdRo hingegen kann man PvP (bzw. MPvP) ab 40 Mann total vergessen. Selbst auf einer niedrigen Detailstufe hat man Performanceeinbrüche, sowohl Server als auch Clientseitig. Die Balance hier ist noch schlechter als in WAR. Das CC dort ist, auch nach DR noch viel zu stark und wenn ein neues Buch rauskommt ist in den Etten erstmal wochenlang nix los. Zusätzlich kämpft man in den seltesten Fällen gegen eine gleich starke Armee. Sorry, so gut das PvE in HdRo ist, so schlecht ist der PvP Part.

Sicher ist die Performance bei WAR noch nicht optimal - ich erinnere Dich aber an die Serverprobleme von HdRo noch Monate nach dem Release. "Unsichtbare Gummiwände" treten heute noch sporadisch auf.

Vielleicht hättest Du das Geld für 2 Pcs lieber in nur einen investiert? 

Die Klassen und die Städte werden wohl noch nachgereicht - sicher wäre es Marketing- technisch geschickter gewesen, dies wie Turbine zu verkaufen. Stillschweigend nur einen kleinen Teil der Welt rausbringen und sich dann für die "kostenlosen" Bücher von den Fans feiern lassen. 

Zu Deinem ersten Posting: Sorry, man kann ja Kritik äußern, wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt. Dann aber bitte nachvollziebare Argumente liefern. "PvP macht null Sinn" ist kein Argument. Das kannst Du  - ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du nicht einer von den 2 40ern bist - im Übrigen gar nicht beurteilen. 

Wenn Du der Meinung bist das Spiel habe keine Warhammeratmosphäre, ok kann ich nicht beurteilen. Zum Glück jedoch muss man nicht erst 20 Jahre Tabeltop spielen um mit dem Spiel was anfangen zu können. Mir persönlich gefällt die Atmosphäre von WAR. 

Crafting? Brauche und erwarte ich in WAR nicht in der Form, wie es HdRo bietet (was im Grunde eine aufgebohrte WoW Kopie ist - das Crafting in Vanguard, SW:G und Ultima Online ist um WELTEN besser).

Dir macht das Spiel keinen Spaß? Hast 48€ dafür ausgegeben? Nachdem Du hier so vom Leder gezogen hast, muss ich sagen, das freut mich unheimlich. Danke, daß Du WAR mit Deinem Kauf unterstützt hast und jetzt geh, wenn Du nichts Konstruktives mehr zu bieten hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (26. September 2008)

sucki89 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt so gut wie alles durchgelesen (puh, anstrengend).
> 
> Und im Grunde kann ich mich der Meinung von Lord Finster vollständig anschließen.
> 
> ...




Ich weiss gerade nicht mal ob WAR mit Deiner Grafikkarte überhaupt starten würde, ich glaube nicht. Du bräuchtest insgemsamt 2 GB RAM und eine Grafikkarte um die 7900 aufwärts mit mindestens 256 MB RAM, besser mehr. Empfehlen würde ich eine 8800 GT, die kosten so gut wie nix mehr und sind die besten Karten die Nvidia seit Jahren herausgebracht hat. CPU wird auch schwierig, da ein Dual Core wohl in WAR sehr viel bringt. Zum jetzigen Zeiptunkt würde ich es mir nicht kaufen, da wirste nur enttäuscht.


----------



## katchoo (26. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, fehlen mir bei WAR im Moment einfach noch die einstellbaren Kantenglättungseffekte... das die Modelle und Texturen an sich schlecht sind, kann man nicht sagen denk ich, es wirkt nur alles noch etwas rau und kantig, dank der vielen Pixeltreppchen an den Rändern.



Hm, du kannst doch einfach deine Graka dazu zwingen die Kantenglättungseffekte zu verwenden, weiss nicht warum du dafür einstellungen im spiel brauchst ...


----------



## Clubmaster (26. September 2008)

katchoo schrieb:


> Hm, du kannst doch einfach deine Graka dazu zwingen die Kantenglättungseffekte zu verwenden, weiss nicht warum du dafür einstellungen im spiel brauchst ...



Ja ist überhaupt kein Problem, das Game sieht damit 10 mal besser aus und wenn man's nicht übertreibt gibt's auch keine Performanceeinbußen.


----------



## Thidus (26. September 2008)

@satus pass auf,gleich bist auch ein fanatischer hassprediger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =)


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2008)

ouh man ham sie heute wieder die kackboons losgelassen @TE?


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ich weiss gerade nicht mal ob WAR mit Deiner Grafikkarte überhaupt starten würde, ich glaube nicht. Du bräuchtest insgemsamt 2 GB RAM und eine Grafikkarte um die 7900 aufwärts mit mindestens 256 MB RAM, besser mehr. Empfehlen würde ich eine 8800 GT, die kosten so gut wie nix mehr und sind die besten Karten die Nvidia seit Jahren herausgebracht hat. CPU wird auch schwierig, da ein Dual Core wohl in WAR sehr viel bringt. Zum jetzigen Zeiptunkt würde ich es mir nicht kaufen, da wirste nur enttäuscht.


Also ich glaube... den Mindestanforderungen zufolge würde das Spiel sogar auf einem netbook zb. asus 1000H laufen, 1,8ghz Atom, 1gb Ram, GMA950 da sist glaub ich diese x4500^^ soweit ich weis...


----------



## nalcarya (26. September 2008)

katchoo schrieb:


> Hm, du kannst doch einfach deine Graka dazu zwingen die Kantenglättungseffekte zu verwenden, weiss nicht warum du dafür einstellungen im spiel brauchst ...





Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ja ist überhaupt kein Problem, das Game sieht damit 10 mal besser aus und wenn man's nicht übertreibt gibt's auch keine Performanceeinbußen.


Wie mach ich das? O_o
So "einfach" ist es ja wohl nicht, ich wusste bis jetzt nicht im Entferntesten, dass des möglich ist.


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2008)

ich muss mich verbessern eine x4500 ist kein GMA950, abeeeeer. eine Fx5900 ist minimal schneller als eine GMA950^^ , ich hoffe WaR wird auf meinem EEE funktioniern


----------



## KennyKiller (26. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das? O_o
> So "einfach" ist es ja wohl nicht, ich wusste bis jetzt nicht im Entferntesten, dass des möglich ist.


Du gehst einfach in das Einstllungsmenü deiner Grafikkarte meist unten rechts oder ka wo musst suchen... Da kannst Anti Aliasing(Kantenglättung) anmachen, so kann ich mit meienr HD4070 immerhin 8x erzwingen^^


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das? O_o
> So "einfach" ist es ja wohl nicht, ich wusste bis jetzt nicht im Entferntesten, dass des möglich ist.



In der Software von NVidia oder ATI (je nachdem welche GraKa Du hast) kannst Du das einstellen. Musst dann noch "beliebige Anwendungseinstellungen ueberschreiben" fuers Antialiasing setzen - und schon sollte es viel huebscher aussehen. Wenn Du noch mehr Infos dazu brauchst - das wurde schon zig-mal hier besprochen, Du findest da sicher einen Beitrag zu...


----------



## nalcarya (26. September 2008)

Werd ich ehut abend dann mal machen, wenn ich zuhause bin. Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis! *g* 
(ist mir ja irgendwie peinlich, dass ich das noch nicht wusste O_o)


----------



## sucki89 (26. September 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ich weiss gerade nicht mal ob WAR mit Deiner Grafikkarte überhaupt starten würde, ich glaube nicht. Du bräuchtest insgemsamt 2 GB RAM und eine Grafikkarte um die 7900 aufwärts mit mindestens 256 MB RAM, besser mehr. Empfehlen würde ich eine 8800 GT, die kosten so gut wie nix mehr und sind die besten Karten die Nvidia seit Jahren herausgebracht hat. CPU wird auch schwierig, da ein Dual Core wohl in WAR sehr viel bringt. Zum jetzigen Zeiptunkt würde ich es mir nicht kaufen, da wirste nur enttäuscht.



ok vielen dank... dann hat sich das vorerst erledigt... ich dacht mir schon, dass ich da noch bissl was machen muss *g*

btw: so schnell wurde aus nem (etwas sinnlosen) heulthread ein praktischer hilfe-thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------

